# Meter Parking Only...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

So I hate delivering to businesses in these busy areas where it's meter parking only. I don't want to risk getting a parking ticket so I've been just putting in quarters in these meters.

What do you guys do?


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Seattle has a pay by phone app, thankfully saves me the trouble of dealing with the machines. Ya it sucks to have money come out of your pocket, but it's alot less than the parking ticket will be.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Drive in the suburbs

Unless you are making money off tips kinda crazy to spend money on that when you are already paying for gas.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

UTA and leave.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Drive in the suburbs
> 
> Unless you are making money off tips kinda crazy to spend money on that when you are already paying for gas.


Too bad I don't have a choice. Everyone hates delivering to this region for many reasons. Also I saw 3 different parking enforcements during today's route. Luckily I had plenty of change today and I wasn't gonna taking any chances. Parking ticket here is around $70. Fudge that!!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But it's tax deductable.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I never pay for parking and never will. Mark as unable to deliver or access and move on. 
Of course must add that if it's $1 to park and many miles back to warehouse....well, you have to do what makes sense. If I have other pkgs that are going back or will because of parking, they all go back. 
It may be tax deductible, even if you do standard mileage deduction, but it's still money out of your pocket to deliver packages for amazon. 

USmail doesn't do it, UPS doesn't do it, FedEx doesn't do it.......I ain't doin' it!


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

Be careful too many unable to access or unable to delivers without contacting the customers will get you deactivated


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I had to deliver to a hospital 7th floor. Label said 7th floor. No parking on the street. Get a ticket stub entering parking garage. Had to find parking in a busy garage. Found one on the 3rd floor of the garage. Take the elevator down. Cross over to the hospital under remodeling/construction. Take elevator up to 7th floor. Wait for 1 of the 2 elevators available. Deliver package. Asked "Do you validate?". Answered "No we don't do that." Great. I have 7 minutes from the time I got the ticket stub to get my ass back to my car and leave before I have to pay a couple of bucks. Never again. I consider this to be Amazon's fault for using flex drivers to make these type of business deliveries when they could've used UPS, FedEx or USPS.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AdamBennett said:


> Be careful too many unable to access or unable to delivers without contacting the customers will get you deactivated


I haven't seen that at all. They send nasty emails but I have only heard of people being deactivated for

A) leaving packages at the warehouse
B) missing blocks
C) missing deliveries 
D) driving a two door.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I never pay for parking and never will. Mark as unable to deliver or access and move on.
> Of course must add that if it's $1 to park and many miles back to warehouse....well, you have to do what makes sense. If I have other pkgs that are going back or will because of parking, they all go back.
> It may be tax deductible, even if you do standard mileage deduction, but it's still money out of your pocket to deliver packages for amazon.
> 
> USmail doesn't do it, UPS doesn't do it, FedEx doesn't do it.......I ain't doin' it!


30 packages all business and they're all on meter parking area. Some you can just park and run in quickly but let's say, 15 packages are on 2nd, 3rd, or 4th floor suites. are you telling me you're gonna take 15 packages back? I know at my warehouse, they'll give me $hit for it without a doubt.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Like Carmen said, never did, never will. Thankfully it's extremely rare here -- pretty much the only possibility for it is a route downtown (which isn't that big) and even then a lot of places have a 'loading zone'.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> 30 packages all business and they're all on meter parking area. Some you can just park and run in quickly but let's say, 15 packages are on 2nd, 3rd, or 4th floor suites. are you telling me you're gonna take 15 packages back? I know at my warehouse, they'll give me $hit for it without a doubt.


I'm not telling you what to do, but yes, they would all go back if it was me. I wouldn't even think about paying for parking for multiple stops......not for one second! 
I had a 10 package route one time for downtown Miami.......6 stops had no parking or garage parking....marked them all undeliverable and returned and would do it again. Not my problem.


----------

